# OS auf Laptop ohne Laufwerk



## pReya (17. Februar 2004)

Hey,

Hätte mal ne Frage und zwar:

Ist es irgendwie möglich auf nen Laptop der kein CD-Rom Laufwerk hat ' Betribssystem aufzuspieln 

Ich hab schon an Laufwerk.Emulation gedacht und das mit Daemon Tools ausprobiert allerdings is da ja das Problem dass das Laufwerk im Bios noch nich emuliert is und ich damit net von booten kann

ODer gibts da irgend ne andre Lösung für mein Problem, per Netzwerk oder so


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pReya _
> *Hey,
> 
> Hätte mal ne Frage und zwar:
> ...



Ja per Netzwerkboot.


----------



## server (17. Februar 2004)

Hab mal gehört, dass das mit Norton Ghost gehen soll.
Falls es nicht damit geht -sorry-


----------



## pReya (17. Februar 2004)

@Christian

Könntest du das mit dem Netzwerkboot mal genauer erklären  Danke !


----------



## zinion (17. Februar 2004)

Also von Northon Ghost hat er nix, wenn er nen Drive hätte von dem er booten kann, könnte er auch von CD oder Disk installieren.

Hat der Laptop gar kein Laufwerk? Kein CD und kein Diskette?

Wegen Netzwerkbooten geh mal ins Bios und schau ob du bei den Boot Devices Network auswählen kannst. Wenn nicht, hast du nur noch die Möglichkeit ein externes Laufwerk anzuschliessen und zu schauen ob du davon booten kannst. 

Oder noch krasser: Festplatte ausbauen, in einem anderen System ein DOS installieren und Win-Installations-CD draufkopieren. Dann das DOS booten und Win-Setup ausführen. Denn wenn du Windows ausserhalb installierst und die Platte dann in ein ganz anderes System hängst läufts nimmer....


----------



## derGugi (18. Februar 2004)

Wie wärs mit einer DOS-Bootdiskette mit Netzwerkunterstützung?

Im DOS booten, Netzwerk mit NET START (glaub ich) starten, das CD-Rom Laufwerk auf einem anderen Computer mounten (mit NET USE) und dann installieren. Müsste doch gehen...


----------



## pReya (18. Februar 2004)

Ne, der Laptop hat gar kein Laufwerk... Naja, natürlich könnte ich ein externes Laufwerk nehmen, hab ich aber net 

Ja, also vom Netzwerk aus kann er booten... Aber wie funktioniert das genau  Danke !


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zinion _
> *Denn wenn du Windows ausserhalb installierst und die Platte dann in ein ganz anderes System hängst läufts nimmer.... *


Na da hab ich persönlich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Er rödelt dann zwar ne ganze Zeit rum und updated die Hardware und Treiber und so ein Kram, aber laufen tut das trotzdem (zumindest, als ich das mal probiert habe).


----------



## pReya (18. Februar 2004)

Naja, aber soweit ich weiß haben doch Laptop-Festplatten nen andren IDE Anschluss, bekommt man die trotzdem irgendwie in nen "normalen" Pc


----------



## pReya (19. Februar 2004)

Kann mir keiner mal das Prinzip von nem Netzwerkboot erklären


----------

